# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  Download ose Shkarko

## Neteorm

Shkarkimi mund të përdoret ose si një folje ose një emër. Si një folje, ajo i referohet procesit të marrjes së të dhënave në Internet. Shkarkimi është e kundërta e ngarkimit ose dërgimit të të dhënave në një sistem tjetër në internet. Si një emër, shkarkimi mund t’i referohet ose një skedari që është marrë nga interneti ose procesi i shkarkimit të një skedari. Çdo herë që përdorni internetin, ju shkarkoni të dhëna. Për shembull, çdo herë që vizitoni një faqe interneti, kompjuteri ose aparati juaj celular duhet të shkarkojë HTML, CSS, imazhe dhe të dhëna të tjera relevante në mënyrë që të shfaqin faqen në shfletuesin tuaj të internetit. Kur klikoni një link “Shkarko tani”, shfletuesi juaj do të fillojë të shkarkojë një skedar të veçantë që mund të hapni. 
Gjithashtu mund të shkarkoni të dhëna duke përdorur mediumet përveç rrjetit. Për shembull, mund të shkarkoni skeda duke përdorur një program FTP, shkarkoni mesazhe me email me një klient email dhe përditësoni softuerin direkt përmes sistemit tuaj operativ. Ju mund të filloni manualisht një shkarkim (siç është klikimi i një lidhje shkarkimi), megjithëse shumica e shkarkimeve ndodhin automatikisht. Për shembull, smartphone juaj mund të shkarkojë mesazhet e postës elektronike dhe përditësimet e softuerit në sfond pa e ditur atë. Ndërkohë që mund të shkarkoni një skedar, fjala “shkarkim” mund t’i referohet vetë skedarit. Një mënyrë e zakonshme që mund të shihni “shkarkimi” që përdoret si emër është në një shpallje online që thotë, “Shkarkim i lirë”. Kjo frazë nënkupton që klikimi i lidhjes së shkarkimit do të shkarkojë një skedar (shpesh një program softuer ose installer) dhe ta përdorë atë falas. 
Emri “download” mund të përdoret gjithashtu si fjala “transfer” për të përshkruar procesin e shkarkimit të të dhënave. Për shembull, një program mund të shfaqë një përditësim të statusit që thotë, “Shkarko në progres” ose “Shkarko përfunduar”.

----------

